# [RISOLTO]Grub Error 15 le ho provate tutte

## The_strange

Ciao a tutti  :Very Happy:  ho deciso da poco di installare gentoo sul mio vecchio desktop e ho seguito la dettagliatissima guida di gentoo linux per amd e l'installazione va liscia ma quando riavvio il pc non parte.ho controllto in rete e ho scoperto che il grub error 15 è un errore comune e per risolvere il problema ho seguido la guida per gli errori ma niente.Non riesco a capire cosa sbaglio  :Exclamation: ...qualuno sa aiutarmi?  :Sad: 

Per non fare tanti casini (visto che è la prima volta) ho usato Genkernel e dando il comando:ls -l usr/src/linux mi esce linux-3.1.6-gentoo (la versione del kernel)

Ho configurato il grub in sto modo:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 3.1.6

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.1.6-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.1.6-gentoo

# vim:ft=conf:

e infine fstab:

 /dev/sda1    /boot        ext2    defaults,noatime               1 2

 /dev/sda3    /              ext3     noatime                          0 1     

 /dev/sda2    none        swap    sw                                  0 0

/dev/cdrom  /mnt/cdrom   auto    noauto,user                 0 0

proc         /proc        proc          defaults                           0 0

shm          /dev/shm     tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec         0 0

qulcuno sa dirmi cosa sto sbagliando?Se avete bisogno di altre informazioni chiedetemi pure egrazie in anticipoLast edited by The_strange on Tue Jan 24, 2012 6:58 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## k01

posta l'output di fdisk -l e ls -l /boot/

----------

## The_strange

ecco qua fdil -l:

Device Boot         Start          End             Blocks              Id   System

/dev/sda1 *         2048          67583          32768              83   Linux

/dev/sda2            67584        6211583       3072000          82   Linux swap / solaris

/dev/sda3           6211584     312581807   153185112        83  Linux

e ls -l /boot:

total 8664

-re-r--r--         1  root root  1886289  Jan  23  17:13  System.map-genkernel-x86_64-3.1.6-gentoo

lrwxrwxrwx     1  root root             1  Jan  23  17:47  boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x      2 root root         1024  Jan  23  19:09  grub

-rw-r--r--        1 root root    3813952  Jan  23  17:29  initramfs-genkrnel-x86_64-3.1.6-gentoo

-rw-r--r--        1 root root    3117792  Jan  23  17:13  kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.1.6-gentoo

drwx------       2 root root       12288   Jan  23  16:20  lost+found

----------

## k01

guarda il nome di initramfs, in grub hai messo initramfs-genkernel-amd64-3.1.6-gentoo, ma in boot è presente come initramfs-genkrnel-x86_64-3.1.6-gentoo

----------

## The_strange

scusa ho sbagliato  a ricopiare qua   :Embarassed:  l ho modificato era x86_64 non amd64  :Laughing: 

----------

## k01

hai ricopiato tutto a mano??   :Shocked: 

----------

## The_strange

beh sì sono veloce a scrivere  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## k01

ma non accurato come si è dimostrato, e in questo caso serve l'accuratezza. io avevo sottointeso che dovevi fare copia e incolla. ad esempio se ora hai ricopiato correttamente c'è sempre l'errore "genkrnel". in alternativa ai nomi scorretti potrebbe anche essere che non hai incluso come built-in il supporto ai file system ext2 e ext3

----------

## djinnZ

```
splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 3.1.6

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.1.6-gentoo real_root=/dev/sda3 rootfstype=ext3

initrd (hd0,0)/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.1.6-gentoo
```

come da messaggio di genkernel alla fine della compilazione

```
/dev/sda3       /       ext3    defaults        0 1

/dev/sda1       /boot   ext2    noatime,ro      1 0

/dev/sda2       none    swap    sw              0 0
```

oppure

```
kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.1.6-gentoo

initrd (hd0,0)/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.1.6-gentoo
```

(non so se ci sia anche nella versione stabile di genkernel) con 

```
REAL_ROOT="/dev/sda3"
```

```
--real-root=/dev/sda3
```

e

```
CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL=y

CONFIG_CMDLINE="rootfstype=ext3"

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_OVERRIDE is not set
```

```
--menuconfig
```

genkernel va configurato ed usato correttamente, ovviamente, non lanciato e basta sperando che funzioni (per rimanere sistematicamente delusi).

E potevi anche risparmiarti la fatica di configurare grub

```
# Add new kernel to grub?

BOOTLOADER="grub"
```

etc.

p.s.:benvenuto ... si fa per dire...  :Mr. Green:  

----------

## The_strange

genkernell non è un errore   :Confused:  comunque riscrivendo il grub.conf è partito ma è uguale a prima,vabbè l'importante è che sia partito  :Shocked:  ...un ultima cosa mi consigliate di installare già gnome?o sarebbe melio aspettare e fare altro?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *The_strange wrote:*   

> genkernell non è un errore   comunque riscrivendo il grub.conf è partito ma è uguale a prima,vabbè l'importante è che sia partito  ...un ultima cosa mi consigliate di installare già gnome?o sarebbe melio aspettare e fare altro? 

 solita prece per la lingua italiana (ma tanto se continua così ci prendono a testate ... atomiche  :Twisted Evil:  ).

"Basta che funzioni" è un'espressione eretica qui ma in ogni caso ti ho riportato la configurazione corretta, se hai dubbi sul perché di certe scelte chiedi.

Il parametro roofstype=ext3 è necessario (al prossimo aggiornamento potrebbe smettere di funzionare).

Forse c'era qualche errore di battitura che hai corretto riscrivendo.

Si scrive con attenzione sul forum anche e soprattutto per evitare di rendere impossibile la ricerca (non è che si può stare a pensare a quali fantasiose abbreviazioni siano state usate od includere anche gli errori di battitura nelle possibilità) quindi ricorda di installare il dizionario.

Un thread una domanda è la regola, comunque se hai completato (emerge -ANDu @world non riporta nulla da installare ed aggiornare) il sistema base puoi continuare con X dopo con gnome (de gustibus ...) ed infine passi ad installare i programmi che ti servono.

Segui la guida passo dopo passo.

Usare LABEL=qualcosa o similari accorgimenti al posto di /dev/sdxx è cosa buona e giusta ...  :Wink: 

----------

## The_strange

grazie mille  :Smile: 

----------

